# Best Farm Buys.com



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Are any of you farmiliar with it?If you've posted an ad on it did you get a good response?I was just wondering because I"ve been looking for a pygmy buck and posted it on there.Thanks,
Sara


----------



## ilroost (Oct 7, 2007)

Sara how close are you to decatur il. I have two many pygmy bucks and bucklings (one that i am bottle feeding now).


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm approximately 3 and a half hours from Weldon.


----------

